# 1.6l alu block from the G4, stroking options? head optoins?



## Rusto2nd (Jun 12, 2008)

Just thinking of building a light weight engine...
Is it possible to stroke the aluminum block from the Golf 4 engine code AKL?
If so what crank will fit? 
...And can i put a 16v KR head on it, or is it best suited for the 5v head? or none?
Some info:
_102 hp 1.6
configuration
1595 cm³ (97 in³) inline 4
head
SOHC 2-valve per cylinder, 10.3:1 compression
DOHC 5-valve per cylinder, 10.5:1 compression (China)
block
aluminium, five bearings, bore 81 × stroke 77.4 mm, 1.05 ratio, 399 cm³ per cylinder
output
75 kW (102 hp) at 5600 rpm, 148 N·m (109 ft·lbf) at 3800 rpm_


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.6l alu block from the G4, stroking options? head optoins? (Rusto2nd)*

OMG, it looks like a Honduh mill















KR or 1.8 5V head will not work.
You could have the crank welded and stroked but I would worry about clearances because the block might have to be clearanced and how much room is really available??
It also does not look conducive to much overbore either. Not much room there. With the short stroke, a 2mm overbore would only yield 1675cc
The freestanding cylinders scare me. Even if it is a VW. It does not appear to be a great platform to hot rod.


----------



## Rusto2nd (Jun 12, 2008)

Would you care to elaborate on the head issue? 
I have no clue about available space inside, dont have any pics if that...
Increasing bore is not an option, I was hoping maybe a 1.8T crank would fit. not without mods...
It would be be used for a moderate tune. 350-400 hp max.
Really dont know if it would be worth it, theres not that much to save in weight...


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Rusto2nd)*

Ok, I have had a few of these blocks, and it'll take a 2.0 crank without issues, secondly, it has the same Bore as a 1.8t, so 20v pistons will fit a treat. A 20v head will bolt on, no problem. in fact, as far as the various parts fitted to the block are concerned, the water pump is the only difference. For some reason it's a larger dia.
This block comes in 2 variants, for transverse and longitudinal installs, I forget which is which, but the two engine codes are AHL and AKL. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rusto2nd (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: (polov8)*

Thanks! much appreciated
What kind of crank have you used? Do i need the new style with oil pump chain gear?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Rusto2nd)*

Yeah, I had a crank from a 2.0 FSI (none turbo) and tried it in the block and it cleared everything fine, but as that engine also has an alloy block it's no great surprise that it fits. A 1.8t crank and internals will fit with no issues at all, but the block is probably not the strongest, so pushing 400hp though it might be asking alot. 
Incidentally, the FSI block is already bored to 82.5, and has a closed deck design, probably alot more likely to be good for 400hp than this one. Here's one I had:


----------



## Rusto2nd (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: (polov8)*

Thanks again!
That FSI block is a tallblock, or? Have you weighed it?
I guess your right about the strength, did some searching on Honda b16, they ment 400hp was the limit before sleeving is needed. That is not an option, then its better with a steel block.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Rusto2nd)*

It's not a tall block.
I can't remember what it weighed, but I do remember it was 3/5ths the weight of an iron block.


----------



## Piper106 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: 1.6l alu block from the G4, stroking options? head optoins? (Rusto2nd)*

Tell us more about these aluminum blocks?? 
Is this another Europe only VW item not imported into the USA?
Are they resonably common? 
What cars/trucks do they come in??
Thanks for your help.
Piper106


_Modified by Piper106 at 9:39 PM 3-27-2010_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: 1.6l alu block from the G4, stroking options? head optoins? (Piper106)*

For the 81mm bore alloy blocks come in all mk4 Golf 1.6's, and A3's, Seat Leons, Skoda octavias, and SOME Audi A4's and Passats. The critical engine codes to look for are AHL and AKL.
For the 82.5mm bore closed deck block, an ALT is I think the late 20v 2.0 engine that has it, and the others are the normally aspirated 2.0 FSI as found in Audi A4, passat, mk5 golf, touran etc......


----------

